# L'Instant de Guerlain Eau de Noel



## user3 (Oct 29, 2005)

Has anyone had a chance to try this one!
I want it just for the bottle alone!
http://www.sephora.com/browse/produc...a  ginate=true

The notes also got my attention
Citrus Honey, Magnolia Inclusion, Amber Harmony, Iris.   hmmmm Citrus honey!


----------



## mspixieears (Nov 28, 2005)

I posted a link here so you can see what 'the Master' (or one of apparently) says about it:

http://lucaturin.typepad.com/perfume.../09/index.html

halfway down the page.


----------



## user3 (Nov 28, 2005)

TY pretty lady!


----------

